# What's your location?



## bocagirl (Nov 8, 2005)

Please list city/state or city/country.


----------



## bocagirl (Nov 8, 2005)

Boca Raton, FL


----------



## redrocks (Nov 8, 2005)

Parsippany, New Jersey


----------



## jennycateyez (Nov 8, 2005)

Brooklyn, New York


----------



## eightthirty (Nov 8, 2005)

Atlanta, Georgia (USA)


----------



## lollipop (Nov 8, 2005)

Rotterdam, Netherlands


----------



## MACGoddess (Nov 8, 2005)

Tampa/FL


----------



## szerene (Nov 8, 2005)

Houston, TX. Well I really live in Conroe,Tx. But I work in Downtown Houston.


----------



## devinjhans (Nov 8, 2005)

Houston, TX.


----------



## cottoncandy (Nov 8, 2005)

london, uk


----------



## tashbash (Nov 8, 2005)

Springfield, Missouri


----------



## SweetKisses (Nov 8, 2005)

Los Angeles, California


----------



## phoenix461 (Nov 8, 2005)

Manhattan, NYC


----------



## Sofia (Nov 8, 2005)

Manhattan/SI, NY (212, 718 &amp; 917 area codes)


----------



## LipglossQueen (Nov 8, 2005)

London, England.


----------



## dbrown82 (Nov 9, 2005)

Statesboro/Hinesville, GA


----------



## TheOpenRoad (Nov 9, 2005)

rumson, nj  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jet (Nov 9, 2005)

Kuwait City, Kuwait. =]


----------



## Geek (Nov 9, 2005)

Huntington Beach, CA


----------



## karrieann (Nov 9, 2005)

Vancouver, Washington

AKA "The Couve" and "Vanloser"


----------



## SugarFreeSheila (Nov 9, 2005)

Dallas.


----------



## kellianne76 (Nov 9, 2005)

I live in Tampa, Fl


----------



## Jennifer (Nov 9, 2005)

pelham, ny.


----------



## SierraWren (Nov 9, 2005)

Los Angeles, California


----------



## SamanthaBNYC (Nov 9, 2005)

Queens, NY (Astoria section)


----------



## Leony (Nov 9, 2005)

Kouchi, Japan


----------



## leelee04 (Nov 9, 2005)

Tampa, FL


----------



## lilla (Nov 9, 2005)

Colorado Springs, Colorado.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 9, 2005)

Los Angeles, CA


----------



## jaimelynn83 (Nov 9, 2005)

Bayville, New Jersey, USA


----------



## kaeisme (Nov 9, 2005)

Tupelo Ms


----------



## Eva121 (Nov 9, 2005)

Ghent, Belgium


----------



## eightthirty (Nov 9, 2005)

Awesome site! Thanks Charms!


----------



## Joyeuux (Nov 9, 2005)

Los Angeles, CA


----------



## SWA TPA (Nov 9, 2005)

Hi everyone!

I am in Tampa Florida. It was almost 90 degress here today! So hot still!!!


----------



## Leony (Nov 9, 2005)

Hi, SWA TPA!

Welcome to MUT  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Geek (Nov 9, 2005)

Hi and Welcome! Happy MakeupTalk'in


----------



## SWA TPA (Nov 9, 2005)

Thank you! I am glad to be here! :clap


----------



## elljmz (Nov 9, 2005)

Harrison Township, MI


----------



## lilla (Nov 9, 2005)

:icon_smil Welcome to MuT!


----------



## Marisol (Nov 10, 2005)

Novato, California... but since most people don't know my town I say San Francisco.


----------



## Tussan (Nov 10, 2005)

VÃ¤sterÃ¥s, Sweden

//Jenny


----------



## Phillygirl (Nov 10, 2005)

Philadelphia ,Pennsylvania


----------



## emily_3383 (Nov 10, 2005)

The Bronx, NY.


----------



## yazzy (Nov 10, 2005)

*Richmond VA suburbs*

East Coast, Mid-Atlantic Area

yazzy  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jen (Nov 10, 2005)

Lubbock, Texas:clap :icon_chee


----------



## Bhav (Nov 10, 2005)

London, UK


----------



## bocagirl (Nov 10, 2005)

Hi and welcome, you'll love it here. Yes I've heard of Kendall but I've never been there I just know it's someplace in Miami LOL


----------



## Dana (Nov 10, 2005)

Hi all

I live in Miami Forida, originally from brooklyn.


----------



## LipglossQueen (Nov 10, 2005)

Whoooo more Londoners!:clap


----------



## Saja (Nov 10, 2005)

Miramichi New Brunswick (hopefully only temporarily)


----------



## jasminonline (Dec 8, 2005)

Hey... Okay Right now at this moment I am in East Village in Manhattan but On the 18th I am amoving to Florida.... Tampa to be exact and I am soooooooooooooo Excited to See that there are Alot of Tampa Makeup Addicts here.... My New Zip will be 33615 ..are any of the tampa gurls from the zip code?


----------



## Sirvinya (Dec 8, 2005)

Waltham, North East Lincolnshire, UK


----------



## Dana (Dec 8, 2005)

Hi All

I live in North Miami Beach, Florida


----------



## prude strippers (Dec 8, 2005)

Daytona Beach. FL

all the other FL gals are down south or on the other coast :icon_neut


----------



## Chrystal (Dec 8, 2005)

Barre, Massachusetts US


----------



## dixiewolf (Dec 8, 2005)

Tallahassee, Florida


----------



## blackmettalic (Dec 8, 2005)

Shasta Lake, California


----------



## greeneyedangel (Dec 8, 2005)

Toronto, Canada


----------



## lovesboxers (Dec 8, 2005)

wow, you really are northern, i am not that far north i am in the greater sacramento area. shasta is beautiful :icon_smil


----------



## mzbees (Dec 8, 2005)

Boise, Idaho. Hail from Seattle.


----------



## nydoll23 (Dec 8, 2005)

Just moved,

Boca raton ,fl.

Home is still NY:icon_chee


----------



## tashbash (Dec 8, 2005)

Gwen when did you move?


----------



## Saints (Dec 8, 2005)

Reykjavik, Iceland


----------



## kaori (Dec 9, 2005)

*JAPAN,....TOKYO:icon_chee *


----------



## canelita (Dec 9, 2005)

Richmond Hill , Toronto, Canada

Hey we are neighbors for now.

Pretty soon I'll be in Dubai, UAE


----------



## envymi (Dec 9, 2005)

Sherman Oaks, CA


----------



## charish (Dec 9, 2005)

vero beach,fl


----------



## Becky (Dec 9, 2005)

*Demorest, Georgia US*


----------



## dor6 (Dec 9, 2005)

Sosnowiec, Poland


----------



## joleen20 (Dec 9, 2005)

*Morristown, NJ*


----------



## PopModePrincess (Dec 9, 2005)

Rahway, NJ


----------



## LivingDeadGirl (Dec 9, 2005)

Houston, Tx.


----------



## starli (Dec 11, 2005)

Dallas, TX

(but my hometown is Lubbock, Go tech!!)  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## KittySkyfish (Dec 11, 2005)

Allen, TX (Collin County, north of Dallas)


----------



## **Jen** (Dec 11, 2005)

Connecticut - Go UCONN Huskies!!!


----------



## Never2muchMU (Dec 11, 2005)

Bradenton, FL (Hicksville, USA) God I hate this place!:icon_frow


----------



## Saja (Dec 12, 2005)

Prince Edward Island


----------



## kurczak (Dec 12, 2005)

Switzerland, Berner Oberland


----------



## FacesbyNiki (Dec 13, 2005)

Germantown, Maryland


----------



## smilingface (Dec 14, 2005)

Ashland Mass.


----------



## mac-whore (Dec 14, 2005)

fayetteville, NC :icon_eek:


----------



## cjc (Apr 13, 2006)

I'm new to the boards...I live in boca also


----------



## SexxyKitten (Apr 13, 2006)

philadelphia, pa  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Shelley (Apr 13, 2006)

Winnipeg, Manitoba, Canada


----------



## BrazenBrunhilda (Apr 13, 2006)

The Twilight Zone


----------



## Jinx (Apr 13, 2006)

Marysville, Wa.


----------



## belisahC (Apr 13, 2006)

*Oakville, Missouri (St. Louis County)*


----------



## makeupfreak72 (Apr 13, 2006)

montclair, california about 35 minutes from los angeles


----------



## posterofagirl (Apr 14, 2006)

Ditto


----------



## xXxBeckyxXx (Apr 14, 2006)

Birmingham, UK


----------



## robertc (Apr 14, 2006)

Greensboro, NC


----------



## Cheebs (Apr 14, 2006)

Me too!


----------



## Sarah84 (Apr 14, 2006)

London, England


----------



## teb (Apr 14, 2006)

Dallas, Texas usa where everything is BIG.


----------



## pafon (Apr 14, 2006)

Luton UK


----------



## Lisr (Apr 14, 2006)

I was born and raised in So Cal, but now I'm a Southern Girl, Charlotte, NC! (Accent and all, Y'all.) :laughing:


----------



## MarieJ (Apr 14, 2006)

Paris, France !


----------



## Little_Lisa (Apr 14, 2006)

Hehehehe!

I'm from Waco, Texas where everything is WACKO. :wacko:


----------



## kboogie007 (Apr 14, 2006)

I live in Hollywood, FL...hoping to move to New Jersey sometime this summer...I know weird huh? and I'm actually looking foward to it.


----------



## Lisr (Apr 14, 2006)

This is a great thread! Love to see all the different countries and states everyone is from.

Lis


----------



## SabrinaGermany (Apr 14, 2006)

Oberhausen, Germany


----------



## pieced (Apr 14, 2006)

Stockholm, Sweden...


----------



## lesa (Apr 15, 2006)

Wayne, Michigan, small suburb of Detroit.


----------



## AngelaMH (Apr 15, 2006)

I'm originally from a VERY small town in SD but now I'm living in Sanford, NC :icon_chee


----------



## foxyqt (May 13, 2006)

Abu Dhabi, The United Arab Emirates! =]


----------



## schlemmerm3779 (May 13, 2006)

San Diego, CA, USA:eusa_whistle:


----------



## Dezza (May 13, 2006)

norway, Bergen


----------



## chocobon (May 13, 2006)

Abu Dhabi,United Arab Emirates


----------



## Sweetmew2751 (May 13, 2006)

Bronx, NY


----------



## goddess13 (May 14, 2006)

Melbourne, Australia.


----------



## fickledpink (May 14, 2006)

Sunnnnnnnnn Diego!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LilDee (May 14, 2006)

I live in sunny Kelowna, BC, Canada :laughing:


----------



## jaydensmom (May 15, 2006)

Phoenix, Arizona It's HOT!!! :laughing:


----------



## KellyB (May 15, 2006)

St. Augustine, Florida:sunshine:

Nation's Oldest City Est. 1465


----------



## michal_cohen (May 15, 2006)

nesher/israel


----------



## jayleelah (May 15, 2006)

Verviers, Belgium:yuck:


----------



## Enchantedcameo (May 15, 2006)

Tulsa, Oklahoma. I feel so alone nobody lives here :icon_sad:


----------



## semantje (May 15, 2006)

the hague, netherlands


----------



## babykitty219 (May 15, 2006)

Los Angeles, California :icon_cool


----------



## KathrynNicole (Jul 31, 2006)

Katy, Texas!


----------



## Midgard (Jul 31, 2006)

Bavaria, Germany


----------



## yuna1986 (Jul 31, 2006)

sanremo, ITALIA


----------



## littletingoddes (Jul 31, 2006)

Mt. Pleasant, Michigan.. right in the middle of the state.


----------



## Danielle<3 (Jul 31, 2006)

Clayton, NC


----------



## Aquilah (Jul 31, 2006)

Delanson, New York


----------



## Gleam84 (Jul 31, 2006)

Helsinki, FINLAND


----------



## babydoll1209 (Jul 31, 2006)

in one month i'll be in Hanoi, where i was born. Now i'm in manchester, UK.


----------



## CarolAZ (Jul 31, 2006)

Scottsdale, Arizona (which is right next to Phoenix!!)

CarolAZ


----------



## sarahmarin (Jul 31, 2006)

singapore. but im gonna move i tell ya im gonna moveeeeeeeeeeee..... :cowboy:


----------



## usersassychick0 (Jul 31, 2006)

A small tourist town in Beautiful British columbia, Canada.


----------



## KimC2005 (Jul 31, 2006)

Ahh, your not the only one!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I live in Guthrie, Oklahoma... its a small town outside OKC  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## vanilla_sky (Jul 31, 2006)

Northampton, MA (since september)  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lacolora (Jul 31, 2006)

I live in Wesley Chapel, Florida right outside of Tampa, FLorida and I LOVE

BRADENTON we go to Ana Marie Island and Longboat all the time. Why don't you like it???


----------



## pla4u (Jul 31, 2006)

Fort Myers aria.....South west Florida


----------



## Leilani (Jul 31, 2006)

that is where i am from originally. But now we live in clarksville, tennessee


----------



## ShelbyLynn (Aug 1, 2006)

Murfreesboro, Tennessee USA


----------



## Guenevere (Aug 1, 2006)

Las Vegas, NV


----------



## rdenee (Aug 1, 2006)

Fargo, North Dakota


----------



## PinkRibbons (Aug 15, 2006)

I just realized I never answered this post!!

Midland, Texas, but I go to school in good 'ole Lubbock, Texas. Wreck 'em, Tech!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## mabelwan (Aug 16, 2006)

Daly City, CA.(hmm...a 5 min. drive to San Francisco)


----------



## elternal (Jan 2, 2007)

Singapore =) a small green island.


----------



## Kimmers86 (Jan 2, 2007)

Rock Springs, Wyoming. So exciting.


----------



## tadzio79 (Jan 2, 2007)

Carson, CA (near Torrance)


----------



## AngelaGM (Jan 2, 2007)

Kinder,LA a tiny, tiny town....


----------



## Maycoco (Jan 2, 2007)

London, UK


----------



## pla4u (Jan 2, 2007)

South West Florida


----------



## Geek (Jan 2, 2007)

Too lazy to see if I replied to this before LOL

Beautiful Huntington Beach, CA


----------



## Chaela (Jan 2, 2007)

Not a lot of Midwest states...Indiana


----------



## Shelley (Jan 2, 2007)

Winnipeg, Manitoba, Canada


----------



## MacForMe (Jan 2, 2007)

Parsippany NJ!!!

GO NJ MUT'ers!!!

YAY US..


----------



## sushi-gal (Jan 2, 2007)

Tokyo, Japan :shuriken:


----------



## Jesskaa (Jan 3, 2007)

Hanover, PA.


----------



## Lyndebe (Jan 3, 2007)

Sadsburyville, Pa.


----------



## StereoXGirl (Jan 3, 2007)

Tampa, FL.


----------



## AnnaBelle (Jan 3, 2007)

Bristol, Tennessee. Home of the Bristol Motor Speedway for any NASCAR fans!


----------



## stashblaster (Jan 3, 2007)

Appleton, WI.

Home of Harry Houdini


----------



## yupyupme (Jan 3, 2007)

Tallinn, Estonia


----------



## maryfitz24 (Jan 3, 2007)

Medford, New Jersey (South Jersey, near Philadelphia, PA)


----------



## MacForMe (Jan 4, 2007)

YAY! More NJ people!! Whats that count? like four already?


----------



## honeydaniels (Jan 4, 2007)

Paris,France:hand:


----------



## Star0055 (Jan 4, 2007)

Pembroke Pines, Florida- USA


----------



## CubNan (Jan 4, 2007)

Skokie, IL


----------



## Siawby (Jan 4, 2007)

Pullman, WA


----------



## LittleMissV (Jan 4, 2007)

Geelong, Australia  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Tinkerbella (Feb 9, 2007)

Qatar,Doha


----------



## LovinPigments (Feb 9, 2007)

Los Angeles, California


----------



## Saje (Feb 9, 2007)

Los Angeles, California as well.

GO LAKERS  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Aprill (Feb 9, 2007)

Jackson, Mississippi

:icon_cry: :icon_cry: :icon_cry: :icon_cry: :icon_cry:

No one else is from Mississippi?


----------



## lizpeltola (Feb 9, 2007)

Another LA girl, although Im in Valencia for right now, which about 15 miles north of hollywood


----------



## Shelley (Feb 9, 2007)

Winnipeg, Manitoba, Canada.


----------



## Peppygirl (Feb 11, 2007)

Vancouver, Washington


----------



## DesertDiva (Feb 11, 2007)

*This is a fun thread, getting to see where everyone is from!*

Joshua Tree (Near Palm Springs), California.

Dry arid desert. Hot in the summer, cold in the winter.

Home of the famous Joshua Tree National Monument - a rock climbers paradise!


----------



## makeupwhore54 (Feb 11, 2007)

right outside of Richmond Virginia


----------



## niksaki (Feb 11, 2007)

Town: Albury,

State: NSW,

Country: Australia


----------



## Exsiss (Feb 12, 2007)

I am currently in Indiana for college, but I actually live in Chicago, IL.


----------



## MozKitten (Feb 12, 2007)

San Diego, CA I'm originally from the valley.


----------



## Tilleul (Feb 13, 2007)

French Riviera, France


----------



## laura112 (Feb 13, 2007)

Glasgow, Scotland (how exotic)


----------



## La_Mari (Mar 2, 2007)

Yakima, WA (USA) but in 2 weeks Oceanside, CA


----------



## maddy (Mar 2, 2007)

Boston, MA


----------



## natalierb (Mar 2, 2007)

Los Angeles, CA


----------



## malina (Mar 2, 2007)

Phoenix, Arizona


----------



## Purity05 (Mar 6, 2007)

*Houston, Texas*


----------



## Savvy_lover (Mar 6, 2007)

hell

yea i always feel i m from hell. daughter of satan.


----------



## Aprill (Mar 6, 2007)

Can you please tell someone what is wrong???? You are worrying me


----------



## Celina (Mar 6, 2007)

Los Angeles CA


----------



## Kookie-for-COCO (Mar 6, 2007)

Charleston, WV


----------



## Dubsbelle (Mar 6, 2007)

Toronto, Ontario


----------



## Jennifer (Mar 7, 2007)

pelham, ny.


----------



## MandyPandy (Mar 7, 2007)

Montreal, Quebec (Canada)


----------



## AngelaGM (Mar 7, 2007)

Kinder,Louisiana USA

BTW this is the first time I spelled the name of my state correctly!


----------



## CellyCell (Mar 7, 2007)

Pittsburg, CA (Bay Area)


----------



## TheJadedDiary (Mar 7, 2007)

Australia, Melbourne


----------



## kasia.fi (May 9, 2007)

Skarzysko Kamienna , Poland ...dare you to pronounce it:add_wegbrech:


----------



## junkofaerie (May 9, 2007)

Ontario, Canada


----------



## PaleBeauty66 (May 9, 2007)

Anoka/Ramsey, Minnesota


----------



## justdragmedown (May 10, 2007)

miami lakes fl


----------

